# Learn as we go



## citico (May 18, 2004)

A man met a beautiful blonde lady and decided he 
Wanted to marry her right away.

She said, "But we don't know anything about each other."

He said, "That's all right, we'll learn about each other as we
Go along."

So she consented, they were married, and off they went on 
A honeymoon at a very nice resort.

One morning they were lying by the pool, when he got up off his
Towel, climbed up to the 10 meter board and did a two and a half 
Tuck, followed by three rotations in the pike position, at which 
Point he straightened out and cut the water like a knife.

After a few more demonstrations, he came back and lay down 
On the towel.

She said, "That was incredible!"

He said, "I used to be an Olympic diving champion. You see, 
I told you we'd learn more about each other as we went along."

So she got up, jumped in the pool and started doing lengths.

After seventy-five lengths she climbed out of the pool, lay down
On her towel and was hardly out of breath.

He said, "That was incredible! Were you an Olympic endurance 
Swimmer?"

"No" she said, 'I was a prostitute in Memphis, but I worked both 
Sides of the Mississippi."


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Gross!!


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yikes!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Funny!


----------

